# Rental by the day?



## Kdjk5467 (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm not sure how this system works. Can I rent, say a 2 bd villa partial week at the Westin Ka'anapali from someone with points? I know I can just get a room by the day using my starwood points I have from my AmEx, but I'm not sure how to do the villas. I don't need a whole week, or else Id use the marketplace here or red week etc. Sorry if this info is available easily. I'm watching both the kids this week while the wife is away and I don't seem to have more than a few minutes at a time to do research. All praise to single parents..... I'm going batty.


----------



## Free2Roam (Oct 14, 2014)

Kdjk5467 said:


> All praise to single parents..... I'm going batty.



Can't answer your question, but I agree with this!!


----------



## lily28 (Oct 14, 2014)

Yes. You can book 1-7 days using staroptions. Weekend cost more Staroption than weekday


----------



## vacationtime1 (Oct 14, 2014)

lily28 said:


> Yes. You can book 1-7 days using staroptions. Weekend cost more Staroption than weekday



I'm pretty sure OP has StarPoints, not StarOptions, because he says he got them via Am Ex.

The answer to OP's questions is "yes"; one can get a WKORV room by the night using StarPoints.  I don't know how good availability is nor do I know how many StarPoints are required.  If I were researching, I would start with Starwood's hotel reservations page.


----------



## YYJMSP (Oct 15, 2014)

Yes, you can book with StarPoints by the night.  Do so directly logged in to your SPG account just as if you were booking a hotel room.

The property is currently a SPG7, so the studio goes for 30,000 to 35,000 per night (you can book this online), the 1BR is double that (you have to call in to book it), and the 2BR is triple that (you have to call in to book it).  In all cases the 5th night is free...

Yes, that is 90,000+ per night for a 2BR, which is about the same redemption rate as an over-the-water bungalow at the St Regis Bora Boar )


If you want to book with StarOptions by the night, you can do so at no more than 8mos in advance, with a 2BR Mon to Wed being 14,800 being per night, Thu or Sun being 22,225 per night, and Fri or Sat being 29,625 per night.  You can do this online at MSC.


----------

